# Roof Trusses



## johnp

I noticed something today that I found very strange. Wood roof trusses on my 32bhds. I was installing a Turbo Maxx today and when I removed the inside vent trim the two trusses nearest the A/C and center vent were wood not steel or alluminum like the 26rs and 27rsds that I've had. Is this something new or just on the Sydney's. Now I feel like dropping the other trims and poking around.









John


----------



## HootBob

First I heard of it John

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Interesting...

I remember seeing metal in mine.


----------



## BlueWedge

I know there is some wood around the vents openings etc used as cross braces (run length wise) but not the actual trusses (run crosswise). I wonder if they just boxed in the openings with wood ?


----------



## johnp

These were arched trusses two feet on center I could only see and touch two of them there is blocking on two sides but no metal as far as I could reach front to back.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

johnp2000 said:


> These were arched trusses two feet on center I could only see and touch two of them there is blocking on two sides but no metal as far as I could reach front to back.
> 
> John


You know what we say in a situation like this...

1) Pictures...Pictures...Pictures









or

2) GILLIAN!!!


----------



## CamperAndy

They no longer mention all metal construction on the Outback or Sydney web site so that could mean they are no longer building them that way or they don't think it is worth mentioning. They still show the metal trusses on in the photos for the Outback.

That said the Keystone web sites have never been know for accuracy so we will just have to ask everyone with an 07 to pull a vent trim and inspect the roof truss construction method.


----------



## Moosegut

I don't truss the accuracy of the website but since they no longer mention all aluminum construction - for once they may be accurate. They have to realize though, that that was a big selling point. I hope the bean counters didn't get them to change.


----------



## sleecjr

Mine has wood as well.


----------



## huntr70

Maybe it's a Sydney thing...............they are more of a walkable roof than the regular Outbacks.

Either that, or they ran out of aluminum trusses and had to improvise..
















Steve


----------



## cookie9933

Aluminum has several benefits over wood, including lighter weight, no potential rotting, and welded construction that won't loosen like nails or screws can. Regarding strength, both materials can offer sufficient strength if engineered properly.

Although quite a few RVs still use wood construction, welded aluminum framing is considered "better" than wood framing. For Keystone to go to a wood structure, even if it's only in the roof, is to downgrade product quality and value in my opinion.

Bill


----------



## Rip

My roof has wood as well!!!!


----------



## W4DRR

I just looked at the 2006 brochures (the 2007 brochures aren't out yet). It is still showing the one piece, galvanized steel roof truss assembly. (My understanding is it has always been steel, not aluminum)
*BUT* the Sydney brochure only says "5 inch tapered truss on 16 inch centers" No mention of material type. So it may be wood. If it were steel or aluminum, you think they would say, because that would be a selling feature.

Bob


----------



## Fire44

That is interesting.....I know mine is a 06 but I will try and check it tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Here's a thought...

I believe that in the case of the Sydney's (at least the fivers), they do not have the same restrictions on walking on the roof that other Outbacks do. That indicates to me a different roof construction. It seems odd that the wood framing would be stronger than the steel, without a much deeper web, but that may be the case.

Come to think of it, the primary issue with walking on the roof of my Outback is not the joists themselves, but the wide spacing. Perhaps, in order to stiffen up the roof, Keystone reduced the joist spacing and that in turn would reduce the load each joist is required to carry. With the reduced load, wood may become a more economical (but still adequate) option. Boy, does that train of thought take me back to the good old days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool

Now my curiosity is peaked. How do I check for wood/ steel truss on my roof?? Any suggestions??


----------



## tdvffjohn

You could remove the inside of the roof vent ( 4 screws) or the inside AC cover (also 4 screws) to see in the roof


----------



## 3LEES

PDX_Doug said:


> Come to think of it, the primary issue with walking on the roof of my Outback is not the joists themselves, but the wide spacing. Perhaps, in order to stiffen up the roof, Keystone reduced the joist spacing and that in turn would reduce the load each joist is required to carry. With the reduced load, wood may become a more economical (but still adequate) option. Boy, does that *train* of thought take me back to the good old days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


The good old days? Are you refering to your elegant, penetrating, and discerningly magnificent elucidation of an airplane and a conveyor belt?









Or are you looking back at pre-owner days?









By the way, I don't think there were any "*trains*" in the conveyor belt thread.









Dan


----------



## NJMikeC

To my knowledge they changed all of the roofs on the bigger trailers. Dealer told me that and while I was looking at 5'ers I noticed that as well. The Laredo used to have metal but now it is wood as well. Cougar I was told always had wood.

Now here is something interesting. Excel 5'ers are all wood, and they are built for full timing. They claim that metal being a better conductor can actually sweat more in drastic weather changes.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Aluminum has several benefits over wood, including lighter weight, no potential rotting, and welded construction that won't loosen like nails or screws can.


Unless of course the weld cracks, or breaks entirely, like one of the welds on my dinette. I noticed it in the fall while I was winterizing. Not sure how I'm gonna fix it yet, but I do have all winter (in you can call it that) to think about it.

Tim


----------



## johnp

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Aluminum has several benefits over wood, including lighter weight, no potential rotting, and welded construction that won't loosen like nails or screws can.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course the weld cracks, or breaks entirely, like one of the welds on my dinette. I noticed it in the fall while I was winterizing. Not sure how I'm gonna fix it yet, but I do have all winter (in you can call it that) to think about it.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Trade it in









John


----------



## Rubrhammer

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Aluminum has several benefits over wood, including lighter weight, no potential rotting, and welded construction that won't loosen like nails or screws can.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course the weld cracks, or breaks entirely, like one of the welds on my dinette. I noticed it in the fall while I was winterizing. Not sure how I'm gonna fix it yet, but I do have all winter (in you can call it that) to think about it.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Tim,
If you happen to come to the Niagara Falls NY area I'll weld up that cracked weld for you. The Miller TIG rig doesn't get nearly enough use.
Bob


----------



## Huskytracks

Just wanted to add my .02.

Wood trusses are cheaper and stronger than steel trusses pound for pound. They are also cheaper to make as steel ones need a die and stamping machine to make. Maybe keystone changed to wood to save weight and money at the same time.

That being said, if they did that I would be very disappointed in keystone. I can't count the number of older rigs I have seen with substantial damage from a minor leak leading to rot in the wood structure in the walls and ceiling. Water gets in from a leak that is too small to notice and once in the structure it never dries out and the wet environment leads to mold and rot in the structural members.

Before I became a outbacker I used to buy old trailers and restore them. I have seen many trailers and motorhomes in the 15-20 year old range and everyone of them had some type of rot. Now getting upset about my rig having a 15 year life span may seem petty. But remember that most rvers have 15-20 year loans and it seem kind of wrong to have a rig die just as it's paid off.

Maybe we should put our 3000+ member clout to use and get keystone to explain what's going on.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Wood trusses are cheaper and stronger than steel trusses pound for pound.


The original trusses in the Outbacks were Aluminum, which is lighter then wood. Not being an engineer, I don't about the strength, but being a fireman, I much prefer aluminum ground ladders to wood ones.....those wood ladders are HEAVY!

Tim

PS-John, I'm just going to ignore your comment about the trade in.


----------

